# Met some shetlands today



## Brandi* (Aug 24, 2008)

I didn't know they were shetlands though! They looked like mini's a little on the taller side but they were so refined and perfect. I fell in love! They were beautiful. For some reason I was thinking shetlands were larger and stockier. Can I see pictures of your shetlands? Also can you tell me how tall they are as well.

They were gorgeous!!!!!!!!


----------



## kaykay (Aug 24, 2008)

American Shetlands come in all sizes



All divisions too. Some of the smaller ones are also regsitered miniature horse. Here are some of mine

Ten L's Tigers Back In Black ASPC/AMHR 36"






Baxters Just Teasin Ya 35" ASPC/AMHR






Baxters Silver Sensation 35" ASPC/AMHR

/www.baxterspaintedpasture.com/sitebuilder/images/kylepromisedarke-445x297.jpg


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 24, 2008)

Very pretty Kay



I was very impressed with their conformation. They didn't look pony at all to me


----------



## Ashley (Aug 24, 2008)

This is Kuzco. I havent measured him lately but he was 39" last year as a yearling.






and this is Henry. I dont know how talk he is but he is smaller then Kuzco. He has the weirdest looking movement, but oh I cant wait to drive him.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are my kids:

Happy Hooligan OK 42.5"






Texaco MGS ~44"






Kimble's Sweet Sue 42"






Pondering Oaks Hooligan Moonshine (Happy x Sue)






Heaven's Gate Special Design 42"






Country Star Rosie Flores 42.5"






Hey Ashley, what kind of "movement" does Henry have? I have a "funny mover" too.


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks so much for sharing your pictures





Beautiful horses





The two that I met yesterday were probably close to 36"-37"-38" if I had to guess. But I liked how "horse-like" they looked. They didn't look "pony" at all. And obviously that runs in the breed because all of your horses are the same





P.S. The shetlands I had growing up were NOT at all the same quality I guess. They were much stockier and less refined


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2008)

Its hard to explain but I will. He kind of drags his front feet at a walk, yet throws them way forward when he steps. Even when he trots he throws them way out there. HOwever when I was workin him the other day he really had his feet up like a modern.

He looks totally goofy when he moves but it still has me in aww.


----------



## txminipinto (Aug 25, 2008)

Hmm, that does sound interesting. Does he do that at liberty or when he's being worked too? I have a mini stud that drags his feet when he's turned loose, but in hand, will pick them up.


----------



## Ashley (Aug 25, 2008)

I just got him, and know he hasnt been worked much or ever shown. At a walk and trot its like he doesnt bend his front legs, just throws them out in front of him. But when really working him and makeing him move he throws them way up like a modern.


----------



## Leeana (Aug 25, 2008)

> P.S. The shetlands I had growing up were NOT at all the same quality I guess. They were much stockier and less refined


That is because these horses pictured here are american shetlands...much different really. I think america in general tends to take allot of the "foreign" breeds and "american-ize" them and add refinement and leggyness ext.

Here are some of my shetlands ...

Alpha Farms Magical Debut ASPC Classic 42" 3yr old gelding. Congress Reserve Grand Champion and 4x congress champion, Halter H.O.F (Shown by Quay and From The Heart Farm).






Alpha Farms Magical Melody ASPC Classic 43" Yearling Filly. She had a short year as she had a bit of growing up to do but she did very well this year, brought home a grand this past weekend and a champion title.











Royal Salsa ASPC / AMHR Pending Classic (foundation seal) 38" 7 yr old gelding. Regional Reserve Grand Champion and 2x Area Champion this year ...congress top 5 and top 10.






Wa-Full Benita AMHR/ASPC 38" Foundation Sealed 19yr old broodmare


----------



## Minimor (Aug 25, 2008)

Brandi, the Shetlands you knew when you were growing up were more the island shetland type of ponies. These pictured here are American Shetlands. The American Shetlands have had hackney, welsh and Americana mixed in with the Shetland breeding, and that has created the more refined, leggy build that you're seeing here.

Here is my American Shetland, Jewell. She is a 3/4 sister to Ashley's Henry--same sire, and their dam's are paternal sisters.











Hmm, that sounds like very different movement Ashley. Jewell doesn't move that way at all--but she too is fun to watch in action.


----------



## Ferin (Aug 25, 2008)

Here are mine...

Sonara's Little Exotica (Sierra) - ASPC/AMHR foundation certified 37" Sr mare











Wauk-A-Way Kansas Twister (Twister) - ASPC/AMHR foundation certified 37" Sr gelding


----------



## Brandi* (Aug 27, 2008)

Wow Ferin your horses are beautiful


----------

